# Half link chains



## Domeo (12 Jan 2010)

Hi, all. does anyone have experience of the 'spank Tweet' half link coloured chains?

thanks


----------



## chris667 (13 Jan 2010)

No experience of coloured ones, but TBH, half link chains can be a pain. They need to be joined up perfectly, or they are more likely to fail, IME.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2010)

Surely you would only ever need one half-link in the chain?


----------



## chris667 (13 Jan 2010)

You can buy chains that are made entirely of half links. They're not very popular, but they exist.


----------



## Domeo (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I was looking at a coloured chain for the fixed, but the only one in the colour I wanted was this half link one. Not sure whether I liked it or not. If experience said that it was OK I was happy to give it a try.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jan 2010)

my neighbour has used a half link in his chain, to get the best tension apparently, was thinking might do that myself.


----------



## kyuss (15 Jan 2010)

I used a Gusset Slink half link chain for a while. It was rubbish. It was noisy and stretched at an alarming rate. It lasted about 500 miles before it was fit for the bin. I'l not buy another half link chain in a hurry.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2010)

If you have twice as many links, you're going to have twice the stretch rate, I would have thought. That's why you only need to use one half link.


----------



## PpPete (15 Jan 2010)

Same number of pivot pins surely? and that's what wears out.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2010)

porkypete said:


> Same number of pivot pins surely? and that's what wears out.



You're right. I wasn't thinking properly. In which case, why do they wear out faster?


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

Have any of you looked at the design...bends in the chain links......there is the answer.....

They do apparently wear a bit quicker....not much, but if you can't get the tension on a conventional chain then they are the answer. I replace my standard chain every 6 months - they do stretch, but within limits, but you end up moving the wheel back a few mm's.........


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

Have any of you looked at the design...bends in the chain links......there is the answer.....

They do apparently wear a bit quicker....not much, but if you can't get the tension on a conventional chain then they are the answer. I replace my standard chain every 6 months - they do stretch, but within limits, but you end up moving the wheel back a few mm's.........


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2010)

agree about standard chains and like you I replace my chain due to the stretch. Seem to go though approx 2 a year


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2010)

agree about standard chains and like you I replace my chain due to the stretch. Seem to go though approx 2 a year


----------



## dudi (18 Jan 2010)

I have a half link chain sitting in the garage waiting to go on. No idea whether it's any good in real life, but on inspection it looks pretty good, if a little on the industrial side.

My chain needs replacing really, but I am inclined to leave the old slightly worn one on until most of the salt has gone from the roads.


----------



## dudi (18 Jan 2010)

I have a half link chain sitting in the garage waiting to go on. No idea whether it's any good in real life, but on inspection it looks pretty good, if a little on the industrial side.

My chain needs replacing really, but I am inclined to leave the old slightly worn one on until most of the salt has gone from the roads.


----------



## irontam (18 Jan 2010)

I've just binned a blank half-link chain (not cheap!) 

Looked nice, but after 3 months commuting it had stretched to the point of imminent failure. Replaced with a no-name (cheap) normal 1/8" chain.


----------



## irontam (18 Jan 2010)

I've just binned a blank half-link chain (not cheap!) 

Looked nice, but after 3 months commuting it had stretched to the point of imminent failure. Replaced with a no-name (cheap) normal 1/8" chain.


----------



## irontam (18 Jan 2010)

I've just binned a blank half-link chain (not cheap!) 

Looked nice, but after 3 months commuting it had stretched to the point of imminent failure. Replaced with a no-name (cheap) normal 1/8" chain.


----------

